# Systema Trip



## GouRonin (Sep 27, 2001)

It's not really a seminar but tomorrow I'm driving 2 hours to go see Vlad Vasiliov of systema fame. www.russianmartialart.com

I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 28, 2001)

What a great trip. I'm exhausted now but I'll post later.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 29, 2001)

We started off with ground work as our warm up. It's hard to explain how it went but really it was like playing when you're kids. It was a great way to loosen up and go on.

We went into stand up and evasion skills. One of the more fun excercises was one guy standing in the middle of a ring and 3 other guys trying to walk into him. The middle guy had to twist and turn to avoid the 3 guys. Then after that started a bit we added strikes into the excercise but only as they pertained to the evading of the opponents walking through. I was amazed at the mount of strikes that my evasions set me up for. 

There were a ton of other excercises to do as well and all of them were contact so that we felt and used what we were learning.

In case anyone wants to check these guys out their webpage is www.russianmartialart.com and I believe that Tim Hartman will be having him at his new school...that's right, I said Tim Hartman's NEW SCHOOL! YAY!...soon.


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for the post on the Russian system website. I was interested in the gun disarming. This is an area we have recently gotten into bigtime. It's much more realistic than %$#@! emptyhand defence against a kinfe. Thanks again.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 7, 2001)

The guy is phenomonal. I suggets that if you ever get the chance to go to one of his seminars that you should. You'll never look at thing the same way again. Ever. I now take the stuff that I study and re-look at it every chance I get. Some of it I apply the same and others I have a new outlook.


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 7, 2001)

I can appreciate that. I have gotten that result from others as well. Dan Inosanto and Paul Vunak, Jean Jaques Machado to name a few. Looking at what we have done for so long and getting something new is great. I believe that is how it should be. Thanks again, I will seek him out as I can.
Miller


----------



## Ms J (Oct 15, 2001)

For about 3 years now i have been trying to find a teacher in systema or a seminar within driving distance of the Southern NJ shore, this is an art that i touched as a young adult when it was still being conceived, or so i was told at the time. 

I am of Russian-Estonian decent and there were friends of the famleys that years back introduced me to the basic concepts of the art, since my return to the united states a number of years back, i have been trying to find someone here that teaches the art. 

I met someone in calif last winter at the ring of fire seminar, that said there was someone that was giving seminars or teaching it last spring in the Philadelphia area but, i lost contact with him as he moved to Florida soon after I got back home. 

Anyone have any ideas of where i can find a local teacher? i.e. local meaning within an hour or so drive from the southern NJ shore? What I am mostly interested in is the knife and gun defensive tactics that go with the art. I am never going to be a ground fighter because of some physical limitations, but there is much there that I would still love to learn and explore. 

I dont like to learn by tapes, granted I have been to the site listed and I could have ordered tapes long ago, but its not how I prefer to learn, for me a tape is for remembering after you have had some formal instruction first. 

Ms. J bows deeply........
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

Well the website, when it gets back to running at full steam has a section where you can hook up with other students and teachers in your area.

The videos are good I agree, in fact he just put a new one out, but until you get into doing it and with someone of real skill you'll never really 'get' it.

I would suggest e-mailing vlad or the school and asking. They are very friendly and willing to help.

There is rumour that sometime The Renegade :erg: might be bringing him to Buffalo for a seminar. I don't know what is going on with that yet though.


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

As usual, I only get to go see Vlad every 2 weeks. (I'm 2 hours, 200km/120miles from him) However I found a guy that is going every friday so now I can catch a ride with him as well on the weeks i don't go to see him. The only catch is that the class is run by a senior student, not Vlad. However he's very good and it's nice to see a new viewpoint. Woo hoo!


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

Cool, Gou now you can go more often right? 

My instructor is Brad Scornavacco and he's trained with Vlad for about 4 years now he said. Told me when he first saw Systema, he just had to train with Vlad, it was the coolest thing he ever saw.

I guess they plan trips to Russia for training too, have you done that yet?

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

Now I will be getting work with Vlad every 2 weeks still but also getting a class in with a few senior students. Every little bit helps. When I'm not there I work out at a friend's Kenpo school. (Don't tell anyone...heh heh heh) Direct instruction from Vlad I really enjoy but his instructors are great too.

I said the same thing when I saw it. I can totally understand how people felt when they first saw Mr. Parker now. When I got to work with Vlad I was blown away.

The trip to Russia is 3,000.00$ US Funds. About 5 grand Canadian. Which if I had not let my wife put new carpet in the house I might have had. However, my wife knows where I sleep so she always has me at a tactical disadvantage. So I won't be going this year. Maybe next. Apparently it's quite the thing. You train with the Spetznaz and stuff. My wife says it's good I am not going because she thinks that if they gave me a gun only bad things can ensue. I can't disagree.

However I can't complain. I'll learn to make knives if I can't make the trip. Heh heh heh...


----------

